# super six hm



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi, I just bought a super six HM 2010 liquigas paint and there are two differents decals on the frameset (cannondale on downtube and seat tube) some frames have a bigger and longer decals and some smaller.... I did not know that and I dont know why??

look the pics...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The top one is a genuine Liquigas team bike, not the one sold in shops, we don't get them branded with Liquigas decals... Not that it matters much, you just got one heck of a nice bike! Enjoy!


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

no mine has the same decals than liquigas frame but I dont have the liquigas decal on the fork... and francesco chicchi has the same too, like mine smaller decals... it's just a question, no matter ....


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

I can't tell you why the decals vary... but you have an amazing bicycle...

Wow.


----------



## rscover (Aug 7, 2007)

looks like your a cannondale fan. how would you compare your six/13 to your latest high mod bike. thanks


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

rscover said:


> looks like your a cannondale fan. how would you compare your six/13 to your latest high mod bike. thanks


I dont know my super six will be ready tomorrow.. I could compare my super six with a system six not really vs six 13..


----------



## GT554 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice, enjoy! I have a 09 Super Six HM w/ Sram Red too & absolutely love my bike. I'm sure you will too.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

yes , I will put some pictures this weekend!!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You did not get the real team bike just the replicar version.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

zamboni said:


> You did not get the real team bike just the replicar version.


no difference in the frame except the ''liquigas'' on the fork!! no ???

or maybe you're talking about I have sram red instead of super record and in this case my bike is .......cr*p!!


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Me thinks you posted that question just so you could show off your new scoot. Yes, I am jealous. Happy now?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

You already taco'ed the rear wheel. Dios mio!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Did you replaced the wheel set ? The original one came with Mavic Cosmic rims.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

shotojs78 said:


> no difference in the frame except the ''liquigas'' on the fork!! no ???
> 
> or maybe you're talking about I have sram red instead of super record and in this case my bike is .......cr*p!!



Based ont the picture team bike never came with Sram grouppo, did you bought the frame and built it up ?


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

zamboni said:


> Based ont the picture team bike never came with Sram grouppo, did you bought the frame and built it up ?



yes I have a mavic cosmic too.. and yes I bought the frame without super record groupo


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

I just read a review about the super six 2010 in a magazine and they say that the 2009 and 2010 super six (frame) is the same... no change.

it's a surprise for me.. what do you think?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

shotojs78 said:


> I just read a review about the super six 2010 in a magazine and they say that the 2009 and 2010 super six (frame) is the same... no change.
> 
> it's a surprise for me.. what do you think?


Don't read magazines... The geometry is the same from 09 to 2010, but that's it, the frame was totaly redesigned. The 2011 though are the same apart from lightly tweaked carbon layups...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

shotojs78 said:


> I just read a review about the super six 2010 in a magazine and they say that the 2009 and 2010 super six (frame) is the same... no change.
> 
> it's a surprise for me.. what do you think?


Which magazine is this Shotosj78? Whoever wrote the article has to be blind or simply does not know Cannondale bikes. The 2009 Super Six is the same as the 2008 Super Six, with a different carbon fiber type. There is a slight change on the seat tube, at the seat stay/top tube junction and at the bottom bracket junction. 

The 2010 is completely redesigned from 2009. It has a completely different shape and the bottom bracket/chain stays are no longer built as a single unit. I believe that the carbon fiber is different as well, but that I'm not completely sure. Look at Zamboni's Super Six, he has the 2009 model. Look at Devastator, Dan Gerous, Starnut and yours (of course), those are the 2010 models.

CHL


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

it's a french magazine... (very known)


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

shotojs78 said:


> it's a french magazine... (very known)


Vélo Mag? That would explain it...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

shotojs78 said:


> I just read a review about the super six 2010 in a magazine and they say that the 2009 and 2010 super six (frame) is the same... no change.
> 
> it's a surprise for me.. what do you think?


If you were a true Cannondale fan you should be able tell which model year the bike belongs to. I had an 09 and Devstor & Dan both had 2010 model and they were two different frames not to mention 2010 model is produce in Asia where 09 is the last production run for Super Six. I had an order for 2011 which is due in this month once the bike arrives I wll post the pix.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

zamboni said:


> If you were a true Cannondale fan you should be able tell which model year the bike belongs to. I had an 09 and Devstor & Dan both had 2010 model and they were two different frames not to mention 2010 model is produce in Asia where 09 is the last production run for Super Six. I had an order for 2011 which is due in this month once the bike arrives I wll post the pix.


I know cannondale, I am a fan, but in 2009 I bought a caad 9 not a super six, and according to me, I know 2009 and 2010 are different, but usually they do a serious job (that magazine)
so I just want to be sure 

but the 2010 and 2011 are the same.. right?


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> Vélo Mag? That would explain it...


no, velo mag it's from Quebec!! when I say french, it's really french.. they could not talk here in english


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

zamboni said:


> If you were a true Cannondale fan you should be able tell which model year the bike belongs to. I had an 09 and Devstor & Dan both had 2010 model and they were two different frames not to mention 2010 model is produce in Asia where 09 is the last production run for Super Six. I had an order for 2011 which is due in this month once the bike arrives I wll post the pix.


I think Cannondale really has it in for me. Your Super Six is due in this month. Mine is not due until October. I'm glad the LBS gave me a permanent loaner!!  

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I will call the shop tomorrow to confirm the status. Which one did you get for a loaner?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

zamboni said:


> I will call the shop tomorrow to confirm the status. Which one did you get for a loaner?


The permanent loaner is the lovely CAAD9 I got from the man that loaned you his System Six. I'm understandably curious about this new Super Six since it's got rave reviews.

CHL


----------

